# 1 1/8 inch fork on 1 inch bike....



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Who knew! I love Klunkers.

fork with 1 1/8" steerer on an old school frame


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Good to be clear that this will work only with American standard 1" which is different than the headtubes on our old mountain bikes and road bikes. Pretty much cruisers and BMX only. If you don't want to fuss with finding a combination of mix and match headsets that will work, you can buy one from these guys (not me but he does post here from time to time).

Genuine Bicycle Produsts: Parts and Accesories.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Or you could ream out the head tube to fit a standard 1 1/8" threadless headset like my LBS did for my Schwinn Klunker build.

frog


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Or do what Chris King does and braze the cups of a 1 1/8 headset to the outside of the head tube of a 1" headtube.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

When did the 1-1/8" become the standard?


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

DeeEight said:


> Or do what Chris King does and braze the cups of a 1 1/8 headset to the outside of the head tube of a 1" headtube.


Might work for steel cups on a steel frame, not so much for other materials. Difficulty would be getting the cups perfectly aligned prior to brazing in place. Subsequent headset replacements would be bit of a problem...

_Call_me_Tom

When did the 1-1/8" become the standard? 
_

Transition was gradually adopted during the early to mid-1990's, approx same timeframe as MTB went from quill stems to aheadset stems so there were very few 1-1/8" quills or 1" MTB aheadset stems.


----------

